# Altered behavior when teething?



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all. Jasper seems to be teething. I say "seems" because he's only 3 months old--is that a bit young? Or did others experience their puppy teething early? Every puppy is different, after all. I noticed some flecks of blood on his toys this morning, and he's also really started to settle down and start gnawing his toys to death.

I just wondered if any of you noticed different behavior when your dogs were teething. Lately his appetite has been down and he's actually been a touch constipated. Last night he also had an accident in the middle of the night, and he's never had an accident during bedtime since he came home. He's been sleeping through the night for about 2.5 weeks now, so I didn't even think to get up in the middle of the night to let him out. Plus he's not a whiner. 

I can see where the reluctance to eat, and maybe the constipation, could be related to teething, but not so sure about the potty accident. Just wondering what your thoughts are! Thanks so much!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, nevermind! He did bleed on some toys, but he had been chewing on a rawhide just before hand--perhaps he nicked his gums. He hasn't done it since, and everything else has resolved itself. Guess it was just a weird 24 hours for him!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually, I am curious to the answer to your question. My puppy is just about 4 months now, and I wonder how her chewing habits might change since I am assuming she is not teething yet but rather just having fun with her toys. How much worse might the chewing get? Other behaviors that you saw that changed?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

My puppy is 4.5months and currently teething. She is trying to chew things more than usual and sometimes when chewing she is whining. Also I am finding her teeth about the house. I am giving her frozen carrots and kongs to soothe her. Other than this I haven't noticed any other changes in behaviour. She is my 2nd Vizsla, and I didn't notice any change in behaviour (other than wanting to chew more) in my first Vizsla either.


----------



## sledaddict73 (Mar 1, 2011)

Our puppy Bella is 6 months old and she started teething about 4 months. She was always a chewer and has destroyed SO many toys. She was never a destructive chewer (furniture nor humans) but always was gnawing on something. We even found 5 teeth of hers! Kind of neat.....

I don't think he is too young to be teething and I would just suggest having plenty of good toys to keep him occupied!  
Good luck......


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

All normal stuff. Sometimes they get nuts for a few hours like they are possessed! ;D


----------

